# Nigerian dwarf doe please critique



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I know these are kinda funky pics but please tell me what you think. It's hard to take pics by yourself with the goat set up. Especially their first time set up. Lol she is a year and a half old. Never been bred. Will be this fall though 

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

No one???

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She toes out a little in the front. Looks like she probably has a level topline. I like her neck length. I also like her back legs.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Back legs look nice. Slope(space before her tail) could be more level. Long & deep body. Brisket could be better. Overall pretty nice doe


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm hoping to show her this year and breed her this fall.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks a little chunky for a dairy goat, but I like her.  Nice rear legs...love the width between her hocks, though i'd like to see some more height and width through that escutcheon. She has a very flat brisket and neck is a bit thick. Topline isn't too bad, but she does seem to have a bit of a roach back in the photos. Her withers look nice and sharp. Rump is steep, could be more level and flatter. She has nice width on the front end, but does toe out a bit on those front legs. Overall, not a bad looking doe.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks. I only feed each doe a quarter flake alfalfa each feeding and there are 4 does in the pen. so a full flake in the pen split up per each goat per feeding. Should I cut them back? Are they too chunky?

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I like her width between the hocks and her rear leg angulation. I would like to see a flatter rump and more brisket definition. I'm sure her topline is more level when she's not being held  She also toes out a bit in front and her toes could be tighter.

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good job for taking pics by yourself!

*Like her overall width and capacity
*Teats look plump and correct
*Love how long her rump is, looks like it’s decently level
*Strong, level topline is a definite plus
*Could use more brisket
*Can’t tell rear angulation, looks decent


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! I wish someone could show me what the "perfect goat" looks like. It's so hard especially being a newbie to the showing side of all of this!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Everyone has a different opinion on the perfect goat ... what really helped me was visiting everyone's websites and reading about the pros and cons of each goat's conformation. Soon enough I started being able to notice these things.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I like the comments given, it's always helpful for education and not being owner blind. I look at it this way everyone has to start somewhere, some are more fortunate than others. I think now knowing where she is weak if you are breeding in the fall try and look for a buck who is really nice in those areas. JMO


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I like to go look at the pictures on the ADGA website of the national champions. That helps me see what I should be looking for I think?


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Luckily I am very fortunate to have stumbled on an awesome buck. His mom won az grand champion this year at the fair and he has her beautiful refined build. I will be breeding dot (the doe pictured) to him this fall and possibly keep one. It's hard though for me to keep the babies as I only have the one buck and don't really want another and don't want to inbreed. My buck gave me some beautiful babies this year and one will be staying at my house since a friend bought her and the other was bought by another friend who owns my bucks momma so ill get to see him grow up too  I can't wait to breed my does this fall and see what we are gonna get! The only doe he was bred to last year unfortunately passed away recently. :/ but I know he will make more beautiful babies and I plan to name one of dots babies after her. Dot was one of my recently deceased does kids that I bought along with her.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------

